# 1990 chevy plow frame applications



## ImLewie (Dec 18, 2007)

I have a 1990 chevy 2500 4x4 that has seen its day. Plow in good condition, I looking for a newer truck that my plow frame will fit. What years Chevy or GMC will my plow frame fit?


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

I am pretty sure 88-98 2500 will do you just fine!! They didnt change the body till 2000


----------



## sweetk30 (Sep 3, 2006)

from what i have read and seen. 1/2 ton and ld 6 lug 2500 same frame rails. then 2500 8 lug and 1 ton had diffrent mounts than the others. the ends of the frames were made a little diffrent. 

and if you keep that body style and have a non live hydrolic system like old fisher speedcaster. then it would be close to easy swap. only a basic headlight wiring problem possibly.


----------



## ABES (Jun 10, 2007)

it will fit any K series 88-00 truck but only OBS 99 and 00.


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

100% correct ABES....

88-2000 OBS 1/2 3/4 or 1 ton 4WD...92-98 Blazer or Suburban 4WD also.


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

sweetk30;460614 said:


> from what i have read and seen. 1/2 ton and ld 6 lug 2500 same frame rails. then 2500 8 lug and 1 ton had diffrent mounts than the others.


Your real close sweet, but that applies to the 99-up and 01-up newer body style trucks..


----------



## 6.5LTDFisher (Dec 13, 2007)

ok so.. anything from 88-98 are all the frames? even the 6lug 2500 and 8lug 2500?


----------



## vegaman04 (Dec 12, 2007)

*re*

Ok 88-98 1/2 tons and 88-2000 3/4 to 1 ton are the same. The 99 - 2002 1/2 tons are different. Right?


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

6.5LTDFisher;462387 said:


> ok so.. anything from 88-98 are all the frames? even the 6lug 2500 and 8lug 2500?


 Correct, as long as it's the body style of that era and 4WD, yes.

The Blazers, Suburbans and some 1 tons still used the old "square body" style up to 91 though so your 88-98 year designation doesn't totally apply that's why it best to use the body style as the designation...



vegaman04;462444 said:


> Ok 88-98 1/2 tons and 88-2000 3/4 to 1 ton are the same. The 99 - 2002 1/2 tons are different. Right?


 Again yes, as long as it is the body style of that era.. GM overlapped some of the model years so your better off using the body style as the application....like for example, in 2000 you could have an "old" body style 2500 (like an 88-98) or a new body style (like the 99-up 1/2 ton).


----------

